# coconut oil



## Tren4Life (Jul 10, 2013)

Can you swap out olive oil for coconut oil? I like the coconut flavor on egg whites a lot better.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes. If you plan on cooking with medium to high heat it is actually better than extra virgin olive oil. It does not break down as much as olive oil, so you actually retain more of the health benifits. Olive oil is great solo. When cooking coconut oil is superior


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 10, 2013)

Hardboiled eggs fried in coconut oil = boners


----------



## XELFLEC (Jul 10, 2013)

I eat nutiva coconut manna everyday on my oatmeal. Scrape some on and nuke it.  I used to scrape some on my chicken before my wife learned what spices are. 
I swear by this stuff, just because to much olive oil weighs my down and I can feel it. 3-4 tbls of manna and I feel like a champ.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I drink muscle egg on workout days but today is my day off and thought I would cook the egg whites .


----------



## 49ER (Jul 10, 2013)

I love coconut oil I always cook my eggs in i, I also put it in my coffee.


----------



## juuced (Jul 10, 2013)

coconut oils is the best!

I like stir fry kale with fresh garlic in coco oil sprinkled with a little fresh lemon juice......yummy so good and healthy

also thin sliced fresh ginger fried in coco oil .   add a little sea salt and makes for some great chips


----------



## Seeker (Jul 10, 2013)

Coconut oil tastes great and is a very healthy choice. I also just recently started using some good old fashioned pork lard. Oh baby it tastes so good and it's not what you think, it's also a healthy choice.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 10, 2013)

You can use it as lube with yo girl too.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 10, 2013)

Slap it on her clit for a rich cocunut taste. When your done there.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 10, 2013)

Down********


----------



## JM750 (Jul 10, 2013)

I fry my eggs in olive oil, but I'm gunna try the coco oil now.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 11, 2013)

JM750 said:


> I fry my eggs in olive oil, but I'm gunna try the coco oil now.



My grocery store was out of it so I ordered some from amazon. Kinda pricey though.


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 11, 2013)

I use the stuff on everything.  Even greased the ol lady up with it once or twice.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 11, 2013)

Coconut Oil makes the Baby Jeebus smile.


----------



## JM750 (Jul 12, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> My grocery store was out of it so I ordered some from amazon. Kinda pricey though.



I've looked and looked for it at grocery store. I'm gunna have to order on line as well.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 12, 2013)

JM750 said:


> I've looked and looked for it at grocery store. I'm gunna have to order on line as well.



Try local whole food stores. I get mine at trader joes.


----------



## 49ER (Jul 12, 2013)

JM750 said:


> I've looked and looked for it at grocery store. I'm gunna have to order on line as well.



You got safeway or vons? They have a organic section probably will find it there vitamin shop has it too


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2013)

i cook everything with it


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 14, 2013)

I just got mine from here
http://www.amazon.com/Nutiva-Organi...8&qid=1373791373&sr=8-13&keywords=coconut+oil

I just cooked my egg whites in it and it rocks. Its pretty good in coffee too. I have had other brands but this one really has better flavor


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 14, 2013)

JM750 said:


> I've looked and looked for it at grocery store. I'm gunna have to order on line as well.



Try this place

http://www.amazon.com/Nutiva-Organi...8&qid=1373791373&sr=8-13&keywords=coconut+oil


----------



## sprawl33 (Aug 24, 2013)

love it....its totally improved my cooking...everything seems to have more flavor


----------



## amore169 (Aug 24, 2013)

I bought some at Sam's it was $16 for a 54oz container.


----------



## 502 (Aug 25, 2013)

I got some at wal mart, i love it. I don't feel as guilty frying potatoes in a skillet with it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 25, 2013)

I have tried a few different brands but so far the Nutivia stuff has the best flavor


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for bring up this old thread.  After rereading it, I am going to have to give this stuff a try


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 31, 2013)

That reminds me I need to order some more


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2014)

fionajohn said:


> I use olive oil to fry almost anything



Ya don't say


----------



## SAD (Jan 15, 2014)

Coconut oil fiend here.  We use it for everything.  Frying foods, in coffee, deep condition for ANY hair on your body, and even just warming up into liquid and mixing with a protein shake.

Also, if you like coconut water, NOT THE SHIT STUFF LIKE VITACOCO, but real fresh raw coconut water straight out of the nut,  then try Harmless Harvest raw organic coconut water.  I've drilled holes in small green coconuts and stuck a straw in them, and this stuff is EXACTLY the same.  Go to the website and find a store near you that carries it.  Fresh raw coconut water has the same mineral balance as your plasma, so there's no better way to hydrate.  And it has naturally occurring phenols that in high concentrations will turn the water pink, so when you find it in the store, rifle through them and pick out the pink ones (you know I like the pink raw ones).

Also, make your rice next time with coconut milk instead of water.  You'll never go back.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 15, 2014)

SAD said:


> Coconut oil fiend here.  We use it for everything.  Frying foods, in coffee, deep condition for ANY hair on your body, and even just warming up into liquid and mixing with a protein shake.
> 
> Also, if you like coconut water, NOT THE SHIT STUFF LIKE VITACOCO, but real fresh raw coconut water straight out of the nut,  then try Harmless Harvest raw organic coconut water.  I've drilled holes in small green coconuts and stuck a straw in them, and this stuff is EXACTLY the same.  Go to the website and find a store near you that carries it.  Fresh raw coconut water has the same mineral balance as your plasma, so there's no better way to hydrate.  And it has naturally occurring phenols that in high concentrations will turn the water pink, so when you find it in the store, rifle through them and pick out the pink ones (you know I like the pink raw ones).
> 
> Also, make your rice next time with coconut milk instead of water.  You'll never go back.



Same here. The wife started using it last winter and we haven't looked back. I love the stuff.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 15, 2014)

I like cocoNUTS


----------



## Rockem (Jan 15, 2014)

I like coconut milk right out of the hole!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 15, 2014)

SAD said:


> Coconut oil fiend here.  We use it for everything.  Frying foods, in coffee, deep condition for ANY hair on your body, and even just warming up into liquid and mixing with a protein shake.
> 
> Also, if you like coconut water, NOT THE SHIT STUFF LIKE VITACOCO, but real fresh raw coconut water straight out of the nut,  then try Harmless Harvest raw organic coconut water.  I've drilled holes in small green coconuts and stuck a straw in them, and this stuff is EXACTLY the same.  Go to the website and find a store near you that carries it.  Fresh raw coconut water has the same mineral balance as your plasma, so there's no better way to hydrate.  And it has naturally occurring phenols that in high concentrations will turn the water pink, so when you find it in the store, rifle through them and pick out the pink ones (you know I like the pink raw ones).
> 
> Also, make your rice next time with coconut milk instead of water.  You'll never go back.




Thank for the info SAD.


----------



## toddsmithallday (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes yes yes... coconut oil is so good for you. The benefits of coconut oil greatly outweighs the benefits of olive oil.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 17, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Thank for the info SAD.



^^^ agree.....i learn more from you sad....everyday.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 18, 2014)

SAD said:


> Coconut oil fiend here.  We use it for everything.  Frying foods, in coffee, deep condition for ANY hair on your body, and even just warming up into liquid and mixing with a protein shake.
> 
> Also, if you like coconut water, NOT THE SHIT STUFF LIKE VITACOCO, but real fresh raw coconut water straight out of the nut,  then try Harmless Harvest raw organic coconut water.  I've drilled holes in small green coconuts and stuck a straw in them, and this stuff is EXACTLY the same.  Go to the website and find a store near you that carries it.  Fresh raw coconut water has the same mineral balance as your plasma, so there's no better way to hydrate.  And it has naturally occurring phenols that in high concentrations will turn the water pink, so when you find it in the store, rifle through them and pick out the pink ones (you know I like the pink raw ones).
> 
> Also, make your rice next time with coconut milk instead of water.  You'll never go back.



These are the kinds of tips im looking for keep em comin !


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 18, 2014)

I use it in coffee, for cooking eggs and whenever I fry meat. Didn't know about all that beauty fru-fru sh1t that Sad posted


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hardboiled eggs fried in coconut oil = boners



I am making these right now!!! I would have never thought to fry hardboiled eggs freaking amazing thanks !


----------

